

Apple announces first Fanless MacBook - avinassh
http://www.apple.com/live/2015-mar-event/859988de-489c-47b9-abd5-53bcf4158538/?cid=li-us-859988de-489c-47b9-abd5-53bcf4158538-im

======
Ezhik
I'm glad it's not ARM.

